# captain tolley's



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

Just have to say thanks to whoever mentioned captain tolley's creeping crack Cure .
After finding a leak into a cupboard at the rear of the van I assumed the gutter was leaking and searched the forum and amongst the posts I saw a couple of mentions of captain tolley's and ordered some from amazon.
When the site wardens brought me some steps to have a look they went up and said they thought the solar panel was the culprit and suggested removing it to clear all the old silicon etc out and then replacing it.
I decided that the risk of me making the situation worse due to inexperience justified trying the captain tolley's first. For two days I climbed the steps at 30 min intervals and using a straw and the ' dip in bottle , finger over end, position at joint, release,' method I released the solution around each fixing and the pesky wire which was placed at the absolute limit of the straws reach.
Awoke to the sound of rain hammering on the roof today and after an hour and much caffeine I summoned the courage to check the microfiber towel I had placed at the ingress point in the cupboard and... It was dry.
So thanks to the forums and the posters mentioning capt tolley's I am optimistic that my problem could be solved.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good news then. Love it when something goes right. :lol: 

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glad you got a result, I got some Tolleys for a new tiny crack behind the basin in the Laika, followed the instructions to the letter, didn't do a thing, it just kept on leaking as soon as it got wet, in the end, I mixed up some fibreglass resin and brushed it on the underside, it cured it permanently.


----------



## elainekirk (Nov 6, 2011)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Glad you got a result, I got some Tolleys for a new tiny crack behind the basin in the Laika, followed the instructions to the letter, didn't do a thing, it just kept on leaking as soon as it got wet, in the end, I mixed up some fibreglass resin and blrushed it on the underside, it cured it permanently.


I will be monitoring it carefully as I find it hard to believe my problem could be solved so easily . One point that raised my optimism levels though maybe it shouldn't have is that the towel is looped around the wire the water travelled down and the tolley's hasn't reached that far , in that it hasn't adhered it, but maybe it should have. Time will tell .


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I bought some from the local marina chandlery shop to try on leaks in the corner of a roof where water collected and eventually seeped through.
I ran plenty of Cap'n Tolleys into the joints and allowed it to dry but did take the precaution of also smearing a little silicon over the joints as well - as belt and braces.

Not had any water through since.


----------

